# Signatures



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

Hey guys.. I know at .net they allow huge sigs that we all complain about anyway. Here you are allowed only 4 lines in order for easier scrolling. I'm going to put this up as a notice for now.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

scottlny said:


> *Hey guys.. I know at .net they allow huge sigs that we all complain about anyway. Here you are allowed only 4 lines in order for easier scrolling. I'm going to put this up as a notice for now. *


Great and finally, I found it annoying to have half a page,over and over again--- 4 lines will contain the important stuff.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Darn I wanted to have a halfscreen photo and a couple paragraphs of misc. text. Thats why I came here!

LOL


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Great!!!! DJ Such n' Such will never come here.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

damn it! I only have room for one more mod.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

tytalian said:


> *damn it! I only have room for one more mod. *


Just make sure the next mod is a good one


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

DAMN!!!! I wanted tp post a life size pic of myself at work in every reply


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Great!!!! DJ Such n' Such will never come here. *


I'm going to miss his extremely obnoxious animated avs too.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *I'm going to miss his extremely obnoxious animated avs too.  *


You noticed that too? I thought I was the only one.


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *You noticed that too? I thought I was the only one. *


Between his avs, sigs, and his attitude, I am amazed I kept my mouth shut, it was hard.


----------

